

Show HN: My first paid Android app - enan
http://appsmithy.com/blog/2013/07/07/activity-log-pro-released/

======
kirualex
This seems to be well built for a 1st Android App. 2 things I feel could be
improved though : \- The concept of logging to develop healthy habits should
be emphasized, or completed with some kind of planning instead of only logging
\- The design, even if not bad because it uses native elements, lack some kind
of personal touch

~~~
enan
Thanks for the feedback! We are split on whether we should exclusive make it a
habit-building app. Lots of people use the app just for logging. Goal setting
would definitely make it more useful - we have to figure out how to implement
it without forcing it on people who don't need it. And yes, the design needs
work :)

